

Ask HN: Allow groups of businesses to create ad rings - jokull

Just wanted some opinions on this idea. Basically it's a web application that would allow two or more businesses to create a "ring" of ads, similar in style to The Deck (http://decknetwork.net/). The web app would take care of click tracking, displays and provide each business with several code snippets. A good example would be a gym and health restaurant partnership (maybe throwing in a fitness gear store). They would all display ads on each other's site.<p>I'm not sure on a revenue model, but it's definitely there if it takes off (a membership fee or a revenue share). Has anything similar been done before?
======
minalecs
If we're talking about local businesses in the service industry, I rarely see
ads on business sites for restaurants or gyms. I would think the biggest
hurdle would be getting a sales team to convince the businesses to put this on
their website, awareness, and on top of that, telling them to update their
sites with code snippets as I don't think most local businesses are technical.

But I do like the idea.

~~~
jokull
Thanks for your input

